# RR: 19. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Lipatti, Karajan (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1948)










2.	Richter, Rowicki (cond.), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)










3.	Perahia, Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1994)










4.	Lupu, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1973)










5.	Argerich, Harnoncourt (cond.), Chamber Orchestra of Europe	(1992)










6.	Kovacevich, C. Davis (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1970)










7.	Perahia, C. Davis (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1987)










8.	Moravec, Neumann (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)










9.	Cliburn, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1960)










10.	Fleisher, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1960)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Lipatti, Karajan (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1948)
2.	Richter, Rowicki (cond.), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra	(1958)
3.	Perahia, Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1994)
4.	Lupu, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1973)
5.	Argerich, Harnoncourt (cond.), Chamber Orchestra of Europe	(1992)
6.	Kovacevich, C. Davis (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1970)
7.	Perahia, C. Davis (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1987)
8.	Moravec, Neumann (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1976)
9.	Cliburn, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1960)
10.	Fleisher, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1960)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

